# W.T. & Co.



## SteveVA (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got this one back from the cleaners and nice addition to the collection. First Blue one for me that I found and working on the history now......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool one and what, about 6" tall? It looks small.


----------



## SteveVA (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and actually the bottle is 7-1/4" tall....That first photo makes it look small and went back to take this one. At first I thought it was a bottle from Whithall Tatum & Co. from south Jersey but a friend found that it was actually a bottler in NYC and had a operation at that address in the 1860 directory. First Blue to the collection that I found myself and they are always the better ones..


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 28, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification. I was trying to measure it in thumbs.[] I had thought of Whitall Tatum too but but I think that's maybe a stretch of the imagination. Mine anyway.Very nice mineral water or whatever.What did the directory list it as?


----------



## SteveVA (Dec 29, 2014)

Friend provided this information that matches the address "49 Greene Street NY" that is on the backside of the bottle. I had read somewhere that the Whitall Tatum & Co. had an office in NY so I took it for granted that it was them but this info shows it is actually "Wills and Taylor"......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 29, 2014)

"W.T &" doesn't seam to match up the way I'd think but I think your right, it's just a strange way to mark it. Will's, (comma) Taylor is also a strange way to mark it. [8|]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2014)

It's a beauty, Steve!


----------



## 2find4me (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice bottle, I know they come in Aqua too.


----------

